# FireArrow



## jd56 (Apr 22, 2012)

I just purchased a FireArrow and can't wait to get it.
The seller says there is a front rack too that he beleives goes with it.
Thanks for the help Dean


----------



## mruiz (Apr 22, 2012)

NICE JD
 mitch


----------



## jd56 (Apr 22, 2012)

I know right.
Had to go elsewhere to find a cl listing as they aint been jack here....except my postings.
Thinkng of letting one of my liner bikes (ladies of course) go to make room.
Sure is a cool tanklight...the anticipation is going to kill me.
Without the help of cabe members this would not take place. I cant thank dean enough.


----------



## jd56 (May 1, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (May 1, 2012)

Dean....you're the man!!!
Awesome job with the packing of my new old bike.
Received it today and I must admit, you must have worked in a china shop and was responsible for the shipping.

It will be next week before I get time to put it all back together. I wish I could get at right now. But priorities are in order.
Miss you Dad. Wish you were here.










Great job my friend.
I recommend all take heade when in doubt on the correct way to pack a bike.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 2, 2012)

Looks awesome can't wait to see it all shined up, look at my album or something to see if that rack is the correct one. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## jd56 (May 3, 2012)

1959firearrow said:


> Looks awesome can't wait to see it all shined up, look at my album or something to see if that rack is the correct one. Can't wait for more pics.




Well the rear rack on yours is missing as the child carrier was an add on and the front rack is the same as mine.

This one I just got will shine up nice. Thanks for the comments and am know a proud member of the elite Columbia FireArrow club.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 5, 2012)

Yea the rear rack on mine was actually 1960s schwinn approved item from I believe 1967 but i sold it with a schwinn. So the search is on for the correct rear rack. Still can't wait to see the pics of yours cleaned up.


----------



## jd56 (May 7, 2012)

*finally putting it together*

So finally have a chance to start putting the Firearrow back together.
Found the tanklight innerds to be like new....wow






And a quick assembly and another view of the bike....wow


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 8, 2012)

*Nice tank!*

Hey John....
 It's great when you can find a tank interior that clean after all this time.
 I also noticed that your bike has the cool integrated kick stand like the old 50's Columbia.
By the time my '61 Firebolt came out, they changed it to the universal bolt on type.
                                                                                                     Wayne


----------



## jd56 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah the tank is in like new condition on the inside. Unheard of in this day an age for 53 years old. 
I placed a battery in the horn and wow it is loud. Having this electric horn is a great upgrade from the mechanical ringer type that seems to be the norm. I think it was the norm.

I was wondering, does your rear hub look like this.
The lever Bendix legend is painted red, which I've never seen before. Also when pedaled there is a 1/3 backlash turn when braking?
I wonder if this is a multispeed rear hub? There is no colored bands on the hub. Along the bottom cantilever tubing are what appears to be cable retainers. No cables came with the bike. There in no indication there ever was any cables.
I guess it's possible there was a added tailight or other accessory added that no longer is there but the retainers go to beyond the rear of the BB rear frame tube....interesting The last pic here shows three of these retainers clamped to the frame.
Any ideas anyone?

















bottom cantilever tube cable retainers


----------



## jpromo (May 8, 2012)

That's such a sweet tanklight design! I love it. Is that about a '59 or '60?

I just picked up a '55, first year, from a local member on here with the straight-bar half-tank. Somebody had tried to cram new balloon whitewalls on the middleweight bike and, needless to say, it hasn't been ridden since because they're too tight to roll. It's a few down the line but I have several tire options lying around for it.


----------



## jpromo (May 8, 2012)

Oh, and it looks like you have the 2-speed Bendix option hub! It's not a kickback, with the triple lines, but the lever actuated Bendix Aviation. You're missing a knuckle, shifter, and cable/clamps. I have one on a '55 Schwinn Corvette and with fresh grease, they're very nice riding.

I've gotten shifter parts for that hub from BicycleBones, he has quite a bit of stuff for it.


----------



## jd56 (May 8, 2012)

*'59 Firearrow*

Jason,
Mine appears to be a '59.
equipped with the electric horn.

Give me your thoughts on the rear hub and the cable retainers please.

Your 55 is sweet too


----------



## jpromo (May 8, 2012)

I just gave my thoughts ^^^^ :o It's a 2-Speed Bendix Aviation. Looks like you need the shifter knuckle, shifter lever, and cable. I have a shifter that's been repaired and seems solid, also, I have a knuckle that might be repairable. Either way, I've gotten several of these parts from BicycleBones, he's got plenty of parts for these.


----------



## jd56 (May 8, 2012)

No clue what a knukle is for the shifter.
Got pictures? Of what i need?
Thanks jason

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpromo (May 8, 2012)

Here's what you need from BicycleBones' ebay store. I got a shifter and knuckle from BB for good prices outside ebay if you message him here. That NOS shift cable is sweet but he  says it's likely for a juvenile bike and he probably has some used ones lying around. If you can get everything for around 50$, that would be a good price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bendix-Aviation-2-Speed-Bicycle-Hub-Shifter-Fulcrum-/221017671476?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3375ae0734

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Good-Used-Bendix-Aviation-2-Speed-Bicycle-Brake-Hub-Lever-Schwinn-Monark-B-/330728508735?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d00f48d3f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Original-Bendix-2-Speed-Bicycle-Brake-Hub-Cable-/370610706917?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564a1e99e5


----------



## jd56 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks JP...I sent him an email


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 9, 2012)

Ill take some pics of all the original stuff you need off mine. Mine is also a 2 speed bendix with the red letter brake arm. When in high gear you can acheive some decent speed. Looks good and straight,  that tank is gorgeous inside. I done know if mine is electric or not yet I haven't opened the tank. Those screws throw the rear braket/frame are not supposed to be there. Possibly someone thought that because it looks like its just slid in they put screws through it to make sure it didn't come apart.


----------



## jd56 (May 9, 2012)

Not sure which screws you're talking about....on the tank?
If so they are for sure not correct.
I was wondering what and why this tab is here under the tank. It has no purpose unless it is bent and is supposed to secure the tank to the bottom tubes.
Here are some pictures showing the tab


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 9, 2012)

These screws


----------



## jd56 (May 9, 2012)

yeah what the hell are they doing there. the frame is welded...hmmm what the hellllll:eek:


----------

